# November 2010 Photo Challenge



## mosaix (Nov 3, 2010)

The theme for November is :




*Seasonal Landscape
*​ 

_Entries should emphasise the effect of the season on the landscape, regardless of the season itself. _


The usual rules apply:

- only two photographs per participant
- do not use photographs already posted around the site
- voting begins on, or around, the 27th of the month
- the winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
*- all Chrons members welcome to enter*
*- all Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)*



And just to clarify:

- the photograph _must _be one you have taken yourself (perferably  one you have taken for the challenge, but posting old photos is fine as  long as YOU took them)


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 5, 2010)

I know Winter is approaching but I really liked the sky scene this spring!


----------



## J Riff (Nov 7, 2010)

Testing... this is LA in the summer during fire season
1st attemptr at photo hosting, so ....


----------



## Talysia (Nov 7, 2010)

My first attempt for this month.  I'm happy because I was able to get out and take a picture - the weather was lovely this morning.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 9, 2010)

Taken with my phone so crap quality. This is my local nature reserve, with the water of the lake all frozen over and birds stood on it.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 10, 2010)

Also taken with my phone. I really need to start carrying my camera around with me! This was taken this Saturday at Lyme Regis, Dorset, at about 3.30 in the afternoon!


----------



## J Riff (Nov 10, 2010)

It's hard to describe how ORANGE this prairie sundown was. I photoshopped a zillion scratches out of the windshield and decreased the colors but still doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Wybren (Nov 14, 2010)

Rainy Spring


----------



## mosaix (Nov 15, 2010)

My first entry for this month.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 20, 2010)

Soon Autumn gives way to Winter...


----------



## BookStop (Nov 20, 2010)

This the canal path I finally got to walk a good chunk of today,






and a scene of the canal itself. (porridgebeast was with me and got the most beautiful shot of the day. i am really hoping to convince her to post!)


----------



## The Procrastinator (Nov 21, 2010)

A little something from the southern hemisphere:

*Winter's End*


----------



## The Procrastinator (Nov 21, 2010)

Can you hear the cicadas?

*Summer*


----------



## Porridge Beast (Nov 21, 2010)

Muahahaha I have returned to conquer your mortal world! Feast yours eyes upon my glorious photography skills, and make me your leader!


----------



## mosaix (Nov 21, 2010)

My second entry for November:


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Nov 22, 2010)

My backyard today, lovely hailstorm on the river:


----------



## CyBeR (Nov 22, 2010)

Winter creeping ever closer.


----------



## CyBeR (Nov 22, 2010)

And I do believe I did not use this one before:


----------



## Erin99 (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Culhwch (Nov 28, 2010)

It's become a tradition for me to be a little late with this, so who am I to shake things up? Voting is now open.

*The rules for the voting are as follows:

Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge

Please do not vote for yourself

You may only cast your vote once

The poll will end at 11:59 pm on the 30th of November 2010 (GMT)

The winner will decide the challenge theme for December! 

Good Luck Everyone!!! 

TO VOTE, FOLLOW THE LINK:

November Photo Challenge - SEASONAL LANDSCAPE - Poll | Polldaddy.com (poll 4156106)
*​


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 1, 2010)

The poll is now closed, and the winner is...

CyBeR!

Congratulations! We look forward to your December theme!


----------

